
Was Swift based on Kotlin? - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/podcasts/andrey-breslav
======
chhum
Interesting Podcast generally but I wss very struck by this exchange "Kotlin
and Swift are very similar - how did that happen?

I don’t have first-hand information about why - both projects were started at
about the same time, but JetBrains published the description fairly early on."

Was Swift deprived from Kotlin?

